# Recipe idea: Chilled Orange



## aktorsyl (9/7/17)

So I wanted to do something resembling a chilled orange/tangerine for quite awhile. Not quite the same as Fantasi Orange.

What I had in mind was:

FA Orange: 3%
CAP Sweet Tangerine: 4%
FA Cream Fresh: 1% (to shave off the harsher top notes of the fruit)
TFA Koolada: 1%

I usually do 0.5/0.5 combo mixes on koolada/menthol for a chill, but I have a suspicion menthol won't work in this recipe.

Any thoughts on the above?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

This sounds great @aktorsyl 

Like a freshly squeezed orange juice (with the fresh pieces in) and plenty ice cubes so its very cold!

Me likey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (9/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> So I wanted to do something resembling a chilled orange/tangerine for quite awhile. Not quite the same as Fantasi Orange.
> 
> What I had in mind was:
> 
> ...



I would sub the cap sweet tangerine with manderin .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/7/17)

Why don't you try

Fa Orange 3%
Fa Mandarin 1.5%
Fa Fuji Apple 0.5%
Fa Marshmallow 1%
Fa Lime Cold Press 0.15%
Ethyl Maltol 0.5%
Black Ice 0.5%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/7/17)

VapeSnow said:


> Why don't you try
> 
> Fa Orange 3%
> Fa Mandarin 1.5%
> ...


And add no more than 0.5 % INW Orange Shisha if you want a real orange blast to go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

